# Tank stand!



## Kurt R Furan (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to build a stand for a 55 gallon tank. Is there a standard set of dimensions? I saw one that wasn't labeled High or Long with dimensions of 48"x13"x20". Does that sound about right? 

Any Ideas for a fun design? I'd like to have cabinets in the front so I can store things (like maybe a sump) underneath. Maybe a drawer, too for food and net and siphon and things like that. If you've seen pictures of a neat stand, Post them, please!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think google is your friend for everything you're asking.

Tank dimensions I do not know off hand. Other than that, you're the one going to build it so why don't you figure out what you like rather than what anyone else has done.

My only opinion in this is maybe build the stand bigger than the tank, unlike store bought stands.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Kurt R Furan said:


> I want to build a stand for a 55 gallon tank. Is there a standard set of dimensions? I saw one that wasn't labeled High or Long with dimensions of 48"x13"x20". Does that sound about right?
> 
> Any Ideas for a fun design? I'd like to have cabinets in the front so I can store things (like maybe a sump) underneath. Maybe a drawer, too for food and net and siphon and things like that. If you've seen pictures of a neat stand, Post them, please!


There's a bunch of tank construction templates and what not on the web. Like Blindkiller stated-- Google will be your very best bud at this point[:

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/diystandscabinets/DIY_Cabinet_Stand_Plans.htm

I particularly like this one: http://saltaquarium.about.com/gi/o....&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http://www.garf.org/stand.html

Here's a nifty tool I found to help calculate your stand's dimensions.

http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php

Good luck!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well just remeber you have to build a stand rated to hold about 700 pounds cause a 55g with rock and water and other stuff will reach you in the 700 pound range, if building a cheap 2x4 stand remember to use deck screws thier strong and dont rust as easy, nails will back out over time and cheap screws will snap under too much wieght, if you are doing a plywood topped stand go with marine plywood cheap plywood will delam on you and feather out, and another thing remember to taper out your footing you dont want a stand with a footing the same dimensions as the tank sitting on it, as since it will be top heavy it will need good footing bigger the the bottom dimensions of the tank, remember this tank will need to be built to stand the test of time and alot of stress so dont go cheap and make sure its built to support more then its going to hold, one cut corner could cause a catastrophe.

Or you could just go out to walmart buy thier 55g stand for 60$.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

48" x 12" is the 'nominal' size for a 55 gallon tank. But usually that is only the glass and dimensions vary by maker. Allow for up to 2" more so make a stand 50" x 14" and you will likely be safe, make sure it is supported all the way around under the rim for a few inches. It is common to make a rectangle out of 2x4s and then put a thinner solid top over it. 55 stand usually have uprights of 2x4s or 4x4s. 

Look on youtube and search old threads in the DIY section. Many, many people make their own stands.


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a look at my profile I just Made one for my 90 gallon tank, I have all the pictures on there , step by step.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

4x4 are the way to go I was remodeling a pizza joint a few years back and we built a houseing for a 250g tank that was going between dinning booths and for code we had to use 8 treated 4x4 for the vertical pillars and 2x4 for the runners with 1" marine plywood for the deck, lets just say you could of probaly set a sherman tank ontop of that stand and it would of held up.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds about right, just be very careful when your building it. Things have to be PERFECT. You have to remember that thing is going to be holding probably around 1000 pounds, so one tiny bad measurement can mean bye bye tank. Things have to be aligned and put together perfectly, so really I would just buy one you can get them for decent prices for 55s.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, but if you buy them, you can't make the stand Truly yours. I'm looking for individuality in my stand, and as a matter of fact just got a really neat idea for 4x4s. Thanks guys!

PS: Kurt R Furan and Trout are the same, if you can't tell by the avatar.


----------

